

Show HN: Instant domain checker for the Chrome omnibox (beta) - bemmu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ccmekgooddbakffndcalfgidlfiakfgo

======
ffumarola
I can't tell who the registrar is, do they participate in domain
swiping/tasting?

~~~
bemmu
It's GoDaddy, ah I should mention that in the desc. Which one should I use?

~~~
ffumarola
I'm not sure who doesn't do it. I just try to go to the domain and see if
there is any server side activity (error page, holding page, etc).

From Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_tasting>

"By February 2007, the CEO of Go Daddy reported that of 55.1 million domain
names registered, 51.5 million were canceled and refunded just before the 5
day grace period expired and only 3.6 million domain names were actually
kept."

"In January 2008, Network Solutions was publicly accused of this practice when
the company began reserving all domain names searched on their website for
five days,[7] a practice known as domain name front running."

